
Apple adding DisplayPort to iOS devices? - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/17/apple-adding-displayport-to-ios-devices/
======
rawsyntax
From the Full Article:

The move suggests that the standard could be coming in the future, but since
the position is still listed, it seems unlikely that we'll see DisplayPort
included with the next iPhone / iPad at this point.

So apple may be adding displayport to iOS devices... some day

~~~
shaggyfrog
I think the general rule about headlines phrased as questions, is that they
can _usually_ be answered with a "no".

